# Sandblasting turbo



## The Ben (Jun 14, 2005)

I recently took apart a T3 turbo that was totally cooked. I am wondering if getting it sandblasted or beadblasted (internal and the housings) would have any negative outcomes. The turbine housing is very rusted and some of the internal parts have chared oil particles on them. Forgive the newbie-ish question but I don't know much about sandblasting or the process.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The Ben said:


> I recently took apart a T3 turbo that was totally cooked. I am wondering if getting it sandblasted or beadblasted (internal and the housings) would have any negative outcomes. The turbine housing is very rusted and some of the internal parts have chared oil particles on them. Forgive the newbie-ish question but I don't know much about sandblasting or the process.


If the exhaust housing is off of the turbo then yeah you can blast it, however it is imperative that it be thoroughly cleaned to make sure there are no media particles left in the housing.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

having used a blaster and many types of media i would say yes. but only with a glass bead or walnut sheel media ONLY any thing else and you will remove metal material! *i would say walnut shells would be ideal*

but if you are having a shop do this i would hope they are compitent enough to make the correct desision on their own :cheers:


wes said:


> If the exhaust housing is off of the turbo then yeah you can blast it, however it is imperative that it be thoroughly cleaned to make sure there are no media particles left in the housing.


use a high pressure air line to take off as mush as possible then you should use a shop acetone washer after the blasting is finished.


----------

